# W/M on n/a 1.6?



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

On the learning curve and hoping to find some answers on water/meth on my normally asperated 1.6 (5 sp caddy if that matters much). Some starter questions are:
1] I've only seen controllers for turbo (pressure). What would I use on diesel, how would it be controlled... MAF, MAP, TPS???
2] do I need variable cont. for DD, not for performance driving just pulling hill grade and ocasional freeway on tap power.
3] what kind of $ should I expect to spend?
4] other experianced/helpful input???

TIA


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

MAF system, for sure.

should cost the same amount as any other kit, so like 300-500 depending on what kit u go for.

keep the nozzle small. what is he max RPM of your motor?


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

Krieger said:


> MAF system, for sure.
> 
> should cost the same amount as any other kit, so like 300-500 depending on what kit u go for.
> 
> keep the nozzle small. what is he max RPM of your motor?


Could/should(?) a MAF be put inline on a diesel engine? What is normally used on a n/a diesel (w/ no real vac. signal like gas)?

I'm seeing alot about dual nozzle..., does dual nozzle operate progressively or just for same time better atomazation etc.? 

The redine on the 1.6 diesel is fairly high at 5200 rpm. On flat land under normal conditions it's pretty much done around 65-70 in 5th, even though I'm running a Giles 6k governed/tuned injector pump. 

I've contacted "Snow" and await response. Any experiances with them??


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

using a nozzle size calculator, its showing your 1.6l NA motor at 5200 rpm needs 0.35gph.

snow makes good stuff. contact USRT and pick their brain. they brought meth into the VW world and scott and i have exchanged tons of info. smart guy.


----------

